# New predator dispatch gun



## Mark Steinmann

Got me a used excellent condition Ruger Single Six chambered in 17HMR. Found it in the used gun library at Cabelas and it was the only one at all their stores nationwide. My first single action revolver. Going to be a great little gun for dispatching predators that are still alive after the initial shot. I also aim to kill some Grey Foxes at close range with this little guy.

Anyone have experience with a Single Six from Ruger?

- Mark









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 220swift

great lookin rig Mark.......


----------



## youngdon

I've shot a few. They are great guns. Ruger is my choice in revolvers, hands down.


----------



## glenway

I had one in .22LR/.22 Mag and took lots of red squirrels with it. Very well made.


----------



## C2C

Nice looking piece .. too bad it's such a pain to own one here in Canada . It would be ideal for your purposes as well as a dispatch gun on my snare line , much easier to pack than a full size gun . We can't even plink with one out on our farm , can only be used on a Govt. certified shooting range and permitted up the butt .


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Great to hear guys. I've always wanted a revolver of some kind and the more guns I buy I find that I gravitate to the odd calibers for some reason. On this one I think the thought of a 2,000fps handgun sold me...just sounds plain fun! The trigger on this gun is super smooth and light, should result in great accuracy! Can't wait to get out and put it on some targets.

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

C2C said:


> Nice looking piece .. too bad it's such a pain to own one here in Canada . It would be ideal for your purposes as well as a dispatch gun on my snare line , much easier to pack than a full size gun . We can't even plink with one out on our farm , can only be used on a Govt. certified shooting range and permitted up the butt .


What a bummer! The first thing that came to my mind was that it would be excellent for someone with a trapline as well.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote

nice! CONGRATS !


----------



## Mark Steinmann

So I'm wondering if I found out why the previous owner sold this gun to Cabelas. I couldn't get the revolver to hit the target where I was aiming. The rear sight is down as far as it can go. I was impressed with my decent groupings on my first outing though so I'd like to get this resolved. The only option online is to buy a new front & rear hi vis sight but I don't think that would look too good. Any ideas?

Groups 1 & 3 are from 25 yards. Group 1 I was aiming at the bullseye, group 3 I was aiming at the bottom of the box.

Groups 2 & 4 are from 10 yards. Group 2 I was aiming at the bullseye, group 4 I was aiming at the bottom of the box.

I took a crack at a 4" rock about 80-90 yards out and hit it twice...so looks like it is accurate and on target at that range. Hmmm...

- Mark









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Have you contacted Sturm Ruger ?


----------



## Mark Steinmann

youngdon said:


> Have you contacted Sturm Ruger ?


I haven't. I also learned that Cabelas used gun purchasing deal has a 10 day return policy. Return to Cabelas and they send it in to the manufacturer to fix issue. I think I'll give Cabelas a call tomorrow...probably the best way of going about it I guess.

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

If you come across another let me know Mark...that would make a fine trapping pistol


----------



## glenway

Just a question. When you say you were aiming at the center, I'm wondering if you can see the center of the target above the front sight. Or, in other words, if the entire center aiming point was in view *on top of the front sight. * Very difficult, if not impossible, at 25 yards, because the target is so large and black and an exact aiming point would tend to get lost. It would be somewhat of a guessing game at that range.

Iron sights must be adjusted so that you can see your target on top of the front sight, rather than to block any of the target with the front sight. I suggest using a smaller black dot instead of such a large target and try to get a sight picture with the small circle *completely *atop the sight and not blocked at all.

From the sounds of it, the previous owner may have set it up that way, or you'd never be able to see your 4-inch rock target at 80-90 yards. If the pistol had been sighted in to hit the short-range targets in the center, then you'd never be able to even see the target at 80+ yards.

In a previous life, I was a firearms range officer at a private club and found that many shooters were not familiar with setting up or aiming iron sights. Not that you don't know what you are doing, but I'd shoot at a smaller bull's eye before giving up and set it up like a lollipop view - just with a more-defined target.

What may appear to be aiming low is actually how it must be done with iron sights. Much different than with a typical scope when you center the crosshairs on the center of the target.

Good luck.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Larry said:


> If you come across another let me know Mark...that would make a fine trapping pistol


Will do Larry. There are a decent number of these on gunbroker.com , just a bit higher priced than Cabelas had this for.

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

glenway said:


> Just a question. When you say you were aiming at the center, I'm wondering if you can see the center of the target above the front sight. Or, in other words, if the entire center aiming point was in view *on top of the front sight. * Very difficult, if not impossible, at 25 yards, because the target is so large and black and an exact aiming point would tend to get lost. It would be somewhat of a guessing game at that range.
> 
> Iron sights must be adjusted so that you can see your target on top of the front sight, rather than to block any of the target with the front sight. I suggest using a smaller black dot instead of such a large target and try to get a sight picture with the small circle *completely *atop the sight and not blocked at all.
> 
> From the sounds of it, the previous owner may have set it up that way, or you'd never be able to see your 4-inch rock target at 80-90 yards. If the pistol had been sighted in to hit the short-range targets in the center, then you'd never be able to even see the target at 80+ yards.
> 
> In a previous life, I was a firearms range officer at a private club and found that many shooters were not familiar with setting up or aiming iron sights. Not that you don't know what you are doing, but I'd shoot at a smaller bull's eye before giving up and set it up like a lollipop view - just with a more-defined target.
> 
> What may appear to be aiming low is actually how it must be done with iron sights. Much different than with a typical scope when you center the crosshairs on the center of the target.
> 
> Good luck.


I was aiming with the center of the target on the top edge of my sights(imagine splitting a melon in half with a knife), not with the entire bullseye above the sight. I will have to go back and do another series of rounds down range to see how they land with the bullseye ABOVE the sight blade line.

Question for you though. If I was aiming center of target shouldn't the round still only be hitting an inch or two high at the 25 yard range?

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Can't say for certain but when you change your sight picture, and depending on the size of the target you choose, you'll see a difference. For example, if you choose a 2-inch target as the lollipop, it will be quite different with a 3-inch circle, if you use the lollipop technique.

Try the new technique and you'll have your answer. You will not be able to dial it in for close range and still have any consistency at "long" range with the iron sights. Find the sweet spot. It's fun work.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

glenway said:


> Can't say for certain but when you change your sight picture, and depending on the size of the target you choose, you'll see a difference. For example, if you choose a 2-inch target as the lollipop, it will be quite different with a 3-inch circle, if you use the lollipop technique.
> 
> Try the new technique and you'll have your answer. You will not be able to dial it in for close range and still have any consistency at "long" range with the iron sights. Find the sweet spot. It's fun work.


Ok I'll give it a shot and see if I can get it to work. I'd rather avoid sending it in if I can help. I've also read up on some people adding some height to the front sight in order to avoid buying a new type of sight for it. Looks like some added to the top of the blade and others have shimmed under the entire front sight for added height. Even if I messed up the front blade it's available for replacement online for $8.

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Nice Mark... I have one in 22 LR/22 MAG. Great pistols

Glen is right... But don't wait around, sending a pistol to Ruger isn't cheep, you have to Fed X it overnight, if I remember correctly. $$$


----------



## Mark Steinmann

azpredatorhunter said:


> Nice Mark... I have one in 22 LR/22 MAG. Great pistols
> 
> Glen is right... But don't wait around, sending a pistol to Ruger isn't cheep, you have to Fed X it overnight, if I remember correctly. $$$


Thanks for the tip Eric. I'll get out and check into it quick. If only I still worked at Ruger I could have a taller front sight built for free...lol.

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

sweet pistol

i had one years a go(also one i had to sell at one time when we were down and out)

i had a the .22lr/.22 mag convertible model

they are great shooting pistols

still need to get one of them back into my collection


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Mark, I am sure you have to send it overnight and it has to be certified mail. I think it was around a $80 or more. If you can't get it to shoot straight let Cabelas send it back.

Hey Sneakygroundbuzzard

Tim, if you buy a used Ruger make sure it has both cylinders, I made the mistake of buying one that was missing a cylinder and I thought it wouldn't cost much to buy another one...well turns out you have to send them the pistol federal express overnight, they have to time the cylinder to the pistol... It would have cost me the same as buying a new one. $300 for the pistol + $80 for shipping + the cost of the new cylinder.


----------



## prairiewolf

Wonder why Ruger says it has to be overnight. I sent my new Henry in and they just sent me a shipping label , via email. and I took it to UPS and it was delivered back, right to my door.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Well a quick call to Cabela's and they said their warranty only covers function of the weapon(shooting and cycling the rounds). Lame. He suggested I contact Ruger and he said they have been known to send shipping labels for a cost free return to fix the issue.

Anywho...I took the revolver out again today and put the bullseye on top of my sights as Glen suggested. Was still 3.5" high at 25 yards.

I made some fake shims out of plastic solo cup(fancy, I know!) and sent a series of six rounds downrange at 10 & 25 yards. Way closer but I'd still like it to come down a hair more. Still an inch or so above the 1/2" bullseye. The groups were only about 1 1/2 across which I'm super pleased with from those distances!

Either way if I can shim it with some copper or aluminum sheeting then I think I'll be happy with it. I obviously can't leave the plastic against the barrel due to heat issues. 

- Mark
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

I had an issue with a Ruger rifle leaving a scratch on ejected brass. When I called them they send me a shipping label for UPS. I had to take it to a UPS hub as the regular UPS stores were not allowed to take it. It cost me nothing, they shipped it back for free after polishing the chamber.

Customer Service - Newport, NH
Service inquires for Shotguns, Revolvers, 22 Charger Pistols and all Rifles except SR-556, SR-762, AR-556, Ruger American Rimfire and PC4/PC9 Carbines.

*Sturm, Ruger & Co., Inc.
Customer Service Department*

411 Sunapee Street
Newport, NH 03773

*Telephone: 336-949-5200 / Fax: 603-863-6165*

(Monday through Friday 8:00am - 5:00pm ET)


----------



## Mark Steinmann

youngdon said:


> I had an issue with a Ruger rifle leaving a scratch on ejected brass. When I called them they send me a shipping label for UPS. I had to take it to a UPS hub as the regular UPS stores were not allowed to take it. It cost me nothing, they shipped it back for free after polishing the chamber.
> 
> Customer Service - Newport, NHService inquires for Shotguns, Revolvers, 22 Charger Pistols and all Rifles except SR-556, SR-762, AR-556, Ruger American Rimfire and PC4/PC9 Carbines.
> *Sturm, Ruger & Co., Inc.
> Customer Service Department*
> 411 Sunapee Street
> Newport, NH 03773
> *Telephone: 336-949-5200 / Fax: 603-863-6165*
> (Monday through Friday 8:00am - 5:00pm ET)


Thanks for the info Don. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Anytime my friend. Let me know if I can be of help in any way.


----------



## Mo Mo

Let us know what you find out. I had a single six in .22lr years ago that did something close to this. I ended up taking it to a smith and he in turn worked on the front sight so that I could engage targets at my desired distance which was 25 yards. The front sight was too high for the revolver at that distance from the factory. Maybe you have something like that going on?


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Im Your Huckleberry said:


> Let us know what you find out. I had a single six in .22lr years ago that did something close to this. I ended up taking it to a smith and he in turn worked on the front sight so that I could engage targets at my desired distance which was 25 yards. The front sight was too high for the revolver at that distance from the factory. Maybe you have something like that going on?


Interesting. It seems like my front sight is too low as when I shim it up it gets closer to what I want.

It also might be an issue with the rear sight instead. It seems to me that the screw is bottoming out and ceasing before the blade is at its maximum downward position. Perhaps just taking the screw down a couple threads would allow that rear sight to lower enough.

I'll definitely report the final findings here...

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Ed and Don you guys a talking about a rifle... A pistol is a whole different animal.


----------



## prairiewolf

That might be Eric, but I think they would still send a prepaid shipping label.


----------



## youngdon

They would I'm sure, their customer service was excellent. I was surprised that I had it back in about 12 days with the full explanation of what they did. I believe Mark is taking a positive step by learning what the issue is before sending it in. It may be the hole is to shallow or not threaded to the bottom. Try putting something ( a small flat washer)between the screw head and the Blade and see if it goes father down or just push on it.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

youngdon said:


> They would I'm sure, their customer service was excellent. I was surprised that I had it back in about 12 days with the full explanation of what they did. I believe Mark is taking a positive step by learning what the issue is before sending it in. It may be the hole is to shallow or not threaded to the bottom. Try putting something ( a small flat washer)between the screw head and the Blade and see if it goes father down or just push on it.


Yes the blade still will go down 1/8 inch or so. I believe the hole simply didn't get tapped quite deep enough to allow for full adjustment.

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

So the hole is deep enough but the threads don't go down all the way?


----------



## Mark Steinmann

youngdon said:


> So the hole is deep enough but the threads don't go down all the way?


Yes as far as I can tell, that is the case. The hole goes all the way through the frame above the cylinder. When I screw it until it gets tight the bottom of the screw is still a ways from the bottom of the hole.

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dan300mag

Had a Ruger pistol 22lr and loved it it was very accurate.


----------



## youngdon

Mark Steinmann said:


> Yes as far as I can tell, that is the case. The hole goes all the way through the frame above the cylinder. When I screw it until it gets tight the bottom of the screw is still a ways from the bottom of the hole.
> 
> - Mark
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Has this been corrected Mark ? It sounds like they just missed running a bottom tap in it.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Yeah Mark...lol. I want to know how much to ship it ????


----------



## azpredatorhunter

????


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Haha I have not contacted them about the issue yet. Waiting until hunting season is over.

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

now that is smart, lol

I have an issue with my new 935 Mossberg, shoots about 9 inches to the left with all shells I have tried. Now that duck and goose is over it will be sent in.


----------



## glenway

Aimpoint or EoTech fixes it.

Or, send it to me for some barrel bending. No charge.

Or, you can leave it alone with the built-in lead for right-to-left flyers.


----------



## Larry

Been reading all of this and its all been good info. Looks like the shims may be the answer !


----------



## prairiewolf

glenway said:


> Aimpoint or EoTech fixes it.
> 
> Or, send it to me for some barrel bending. No charge.
> 
> Or, you can leave it alone with the built-in lead for right-to-left flyers.


All kidding aside Glen. I have read where a lot of professional trap and skeet shooters do have their barrels bent, sure seems weird to me. I called Mossberg, they said to send it back, wondering if they will just bend it !

and I did hit more right to left ducks then left to right, lol


----------



## glenway

Hockey players do it, too, with their sticks. Only good in one direction though.


----------



## Viper

Had one but sold it the next week. Love the gun but it was the loudest gun I ever shot!! I mean LOUD!


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Viper said:


> Had one but sold it the next week. Love the gun but it was the loudest gun I ever shot!! I mean LOUD!


Haha yeah that sucker is loud....sure scares your hunting buddy when it goes off!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper

I had the Ruger Hunter in 17 HMR and sold it 2 days later. Great gun but I could not stand the report!!! Loudest gun I’ve ever owned, felt like my ears would bleed.


----------

